
Data Driven Rendering: Pipelines - Impossible
https://jorenjoestar.github.io/post/data_driven_rendering_pipeline/
======
lincpa
The Pure Function Pipeline Data Flow

[https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow](https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow)

